# Where's Herman?



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2006)

Fifty-one years ago, Herman James, a North Carolina mountain man, was drafted by the Army. On his first day in basic training, the Army issued him a comb. That
afternoon the Army barber sheared off all his hair.

On his second day, the Army issued Herman a toothbrush. That afternoon the Army dentist yanked seven of his teeth.

On the third day, the Army issued him a jock strap. The Army has been looking for Herman for 51 years.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, I'm slow this morning.  Took a few readings, but that was funny!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 13, 2006)

Dude, that is hillarious.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 13, 2006)

Poor Herman...


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

too bad...


----------

